# New Nicoticket flavours just in... White Label goodness



## ShaneW (31/7/15)

So besides from restocking all the original, multi award winning, Nicoticket juices... we've added 10 of their 'white label' flavours which are every bit as good as the usual line up. We are thrilled to say we now offer 21 different Nicoticket juices, all of which are of the finest quality at an affordable price! R230 for 30ml

Find them here

or

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=nicoticket&paged=1

*The Cure (40/60)*
*

*
*As the Infection evolves, so does The Cure.
*
We took an extra large marshmallow and roasted it over a piping hot campfire. We made absolutely sure to get the edges slightly brown, just like you like it. Then we took a generous amount of rich chocolate and “smooshed” it all between two slightly sweet graham crackers like a sandwich! Melty s’mores in your left hand, and your favorite smoke in the other, this night around the campfire is one you will never forget. This is the cure for a long work week. Like The Virus that came before it, The Cure is firmly in the “dessert tobacco” category. The Cure features our signature naturally-extracted tobacco base married with sweet golden graham crackers, fluffy marshmallows, and rich, dark, _cocoa’ish_ chocolate. If you prefer a more “milky” chocolate mix with Frenilla at a ratio of 20% Frenilla (approx) to 80% The Cure. The liquid is finished with top notes of coconut, almonds, and our signature in-house vanilla extract. Over time, the chocolate fades and the liquid balances revealing an intricately blended naturally extracted tobacco that emerges progressively over time. The tobacco element is particularly prevalent in Kayfun style devices, if you still use one. Mixes exceptionally well with all of our bakery and tobacco offerings. Some get a dark chocolate liquour, especially fresh. This liquid is extremely complex – we reccomend trying in a wide variety of devices! Personally I prefer to drip The Cure since it is VG heavy. This is intended to be a true “All Day Vape” (ADV)… the flavoring is “layered” to such end that the liquid continues to evolve throughout the day and throughout the life of the liquid.

*The Doodle (50/50)*
*

*
*It’s Doodle Time!
*
Snickerdoodle Cookie, affectionately known as “The Doodle,” represents our take on the timeless bakery confection. The doodle features a billowy sugar cookie dusted with a delectable bakery-style cinnamon! The cookie portion takes time to emerge – remember to pop that top and give it an night with the cap off before you go all honey-badger on it! This liquid leaves the whole place smelling like fresh-baked cookies just came out of the oven! Over an extended steep some detect a very faint “ginger” note – a pleasant spin on the perennial favorite that many regulars have begged us not to change because they enjoy the intermittent surprise! We’ve captured the “done just right” crispy edges and the chewy center – the only thing missing is a glass of milk. All the taste – none of the calories – this is a “can’t miss” opportunity to spoil yourself without the guilt!

*Sure Bert (MAXVG)*
*

*
*MAXVG for your dripping pleasure!
*
It’s not a clone if you 1-UP the original. Welcome to RAINBOW Sherbert eLiquid heaven. Prepare your taste buds for sweet and tart citrus notes including orange, raspberry, lime, and lemon! Expertly blended to produce the taste and texture of real rainbow sherbert, Sure Bert produces MASSIVE clouds and an absolutely delightful room note. Our sherbert eJuice LOVES the heat – build it low, hit it hard!


*Raz Cup (50/50)*
*

*
*…love at first bite…
*
Raz Cup captures all the intricacies of a soft and fluffy vanilla cake with top notes of delectably sweet butter cream icing – drizzled with a healthy quantity of naturally sweet raspberry glaze.

*Radioactive (50/50)*
*


Indecent Exposure
*
Radioactive is a top shelf ‘tobacco forward’ liquid. I’m not sure there is a comparable liquid so I will stop short of any “tastes like” comparison – this is as original as any liquid you will ever try…

There is a definite vanilla undertone. The inclusion of our in-house blended tobacco absolute provides the base for a “less sweet” earthy/woody/smoky tone that has been described as somewhat similar to a pecan shell. Some vapers enjoy this “sun-dried/cured tobacco” fresh, as opposed to well-steeped – try it fresh out of the box despite the steeping reccomendation below. One user swears it has undertones of root beer? It’s extremely complex and has been known to change significantly over time.
*One thing is for certain, it’s hard to put a finger on the flavor – but – it’s even harder to put down.
*
*Passioncake (40/60)



Passion is more than just lust
*
Passioncake is the marriage of two seemingly unlikely bedmates – passion fruit and cheesecake. This is one sexy eLiquid – we feel it is one of our best efforts to date! We are supremely confident you’ll enjoy it!

*Mah Peeps (35/65) (SEASONAL)*
*

*
*Chicks Dig ‘Em
*
I brought Mah Peeps. Marshmallow goodness. This is the first of many seasonal Nicoticket offerings. Give the gift of Mah Peeps to YOUR PEEPS this Easter! (Obviously not the kids, people!)
Due to be released on Tuesday 3-24-2015. This is a seasonal and will not be restocked until next year.

*#BUTTERBEER (MAXVG)*
*

*
*It’s a butterscotch sassafras banana vanilla creme thing – it’s a trip.
*
Welcome to our first candy vape – Butterbeer! We felt like it was a good time to remind you to keep the bottles up and away from little hands. Adults like candy too – we would discourage our beloved patrons from making any comparisons to candy in front of kids. (Our 2c!) Harry Potter would not approve.

(FRESH) Banana Candy and Butterscotch discs dance around Root Beer Barrels.

As it matures, the banana will recede and the butterscotch will come forward – again, root beer barrels (candy) throughout. The whole thing melds into an amazing vape. If you like banana candy hit it fresh, otherwise give it the steep treatment for the butterscotch to overtake the banana candy.

We get more candy banana in a dripper, we get more butterscotch in a tank (Herakles, Arctic, Nautilus, etc)

Mixes well with all of our bakery and tobacco offerings.

*Band Camp*
*

*
Band Camp is a true Apple Pie flavour. Granny Smith Apples with hints of cinnamon all enveloped in a delicious flaky pie crust. The crust emerges more as time goes on, while the cinnamon fades into the background of the apple. If you like more cinnamon, vape it fresh. Either way, it’s the best apple pie around.


*Peanut Butter Cookie (PBC)*
*

*
*PBC Union Rejoice!
*
Closer to the “original PBC” (as opposed to “Reloaded” v2). Tastes almost like fresh peanuts when it’s fresh – the kind you get at the ballpark. Welcome back MLB! Cookie comes forward over an extended steep, peanuts mellow out, gets “creamy.” A Nicoticket CLASSIC. Great vape!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

ShaneW said:


> So besides from restocking all the original, multi award winning, Nicoticket juices... we've added 10 of their 'white label' flavours which are every bit as good as the usual line up. We are thrilled to say we now offer 21 different Nicoticket juices, all of which are of the finest quality at an affordable price! R230 for 30ml



I'm going to assume you haven't loaded the stock on the web site yet because the very first one (Cure) I tried is out of stock?


----------



## ShaneW (31/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm going to assume you haven't loaded the stock on the web site yet because the very first one (Cure) I tried is out of stock?



Sorry Rob I posted this before Sam finished loading the stock... sorted now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

Great line up. Some of these has certainly got my attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (31/7/15)

Jumped in and ordered some butterbeer 'cos it seems quite unique - haven't been thrilled by anything nicoticket yet, hopefully this will change my mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/15)

OMG, just tasted the Sure Bert, which took 6 months directly from Nicoticket. 

The best citrus juice ever. Have ordered 2 bottles from you @ShaneW. Can you please ship with my first order of this morning?


----------



## ShaneW (1/8/15)

Andre said:


> OMG, just tasted the Sure Bert, which took 6 months directly from Nicoticket.
> 
> The best citrus juice ever. Have ordered 2 bottles from you @ShaneW. Can you please ship with my first order of this morning?



Yeah agree Andre, been Vaping the sure bert all day... Tastes just like Skittles to me.

Got both your orders, will be shipped out on Monday thanks for the order... Your 4 entries are already in the comp box

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> Jumped in and ordered some butterbeer 'cos it seems quite unique - haven't been thrilled by anything nicoticket yet, hopefully this will change my mind


Thanks for the order Joel... Will be shipped out on Monday your entry is in the comp box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/8/15)

Switched to the cure again this evening and I've honestly found my new fav juice... Wow.

It's complex but the burnt marshmallow dipped in chocolate is so accurate... Not getting much Graham cracker(which I love) but knowing Nicoticket it will shine through in a few days


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

so tempted to check out the new flavours.. wish there was a sample selection .. hint hint...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> so tempted to check out the new flavours.. wish there was a sample selection .. hint hint...



All orders go out with samples of nostalgia and alien visions, unfortunately no Nicoticket samples... Sorry

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

ShaneW said:


> All orders go out with samples of nostalgia and alien visions, unfortunately no Nicoticket samples... Sorry



*weep*

Understandable - I'm very curious but didn't like any of the last nicoticket batch I ordered, ended up flogging it on the classifieds.
Like I said, maybe the one I ordered will change my mind


----------



## ShaneW (1/8/15)

method1 said:


> *weep*
> 
> Understandable - I'm very curious but didn't like any of the last nicoticket batch I ordered, ended up flogging it on the classifieds.
> Like I said, maybe the one I ordered will change my mind



Well I hope you enjoy the butterbeer.

I have a couple of customers that don't like Nicoticket and I'm pretty sure it's the French vanilla base as it's in most of the 'black labels' (besides the fruits) and if that's not to your taste you probably won't enjoy them. Despite this, Nicoticket is still my best selling Brand.

Butterbeer is different though (no French vanilla), I cracked a bottle this afternoon and sorry to say I wasn't blown away... As their website says, it requires steeping .... so got it airing on the shelf (with the occasional shake) and will hit it again in a few days. I have no doubt it's gonna taste awesome in a few days


----------



## ShaneW (1/8/15)

Nicoticket only starts steeping properly once the bottle opens


----------



## ShaneW (1/8/15)

* PG/VG Ratio = That’s a secret – it’s MAXVG though.

Recommended Steep Time: Steeping doesn’t really begin until you crack the bottle. Give the bottle a good shake and some air overnight. Shake bottle as regularly as you are able, and give the bottle at least 5 minutes of air after shaking. Again – keep away from children, heat, etc!


That's their blurb for butterbeer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/8/15)

Hah - well hopefully I won't be disappointed again - all the other flavours I tried pretty much had a distinct similarity, and were about 6 months old so steeping didn't seem necessary.

I'll follow their instructions and maybe even put it in the USC 

If you don't run out of stock I guess I'll try one or two others over time.


----------



## R8B84 (2/8/15)

I was so happy to see this thread. Placed my order. can't wait.

mmmmm, I can taste it already!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (2/8/15)

order in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (2/8/15)

ShaneW said:


> All orders go out with samples of nostalgia and alien visions, unfortunately no Nicoticket samples... Sorry


Am I also getting samples kind sir 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (3/8/15)

Zegee said:


> Am I also getting samples kind sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020



Indeed you are...


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

method1 said:


> Jumped in and ordered some butterbeer 'cos it seems quite unique - haven't been thrilled by anything nicoticket yet, hopefully this will change my mind


I have been chain vaping their Sure Bert this weekend. And it stays awesome for me. A tangy fruit flavour, nice and crisp. They say if you air it, the sweet will come through more, but I prefer it just as it is. No vanilla base in this one. Have been searching long for a "tangy" juice - this is the first one that lives up to that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> I have been chain vaping their Sure Bert this weekend. And it stays awesome for me. A tangy fruit flavour, nice and crisp. They say if you air it, the sweet will come through more, but I prefer it just as it is. No vanilla base in this one. Have been searching long for a "tangy" juice - this is the first one that lives up to that.




And it's sold out already, literally flew out the door. 
Sorry for everyone else who wanted to try it... Hopefully there is stock when I order again, the white labels are not always available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (4/8/15)

I want to try and put a special order in for more sure bert, please let me know your mg preference so I can see what's available. Thanks


----------



## method1 (4/8/15)

I'm keen to try 3mg, got the butterbeer steeping away here, smells better already after an hour or two in the USC.


----------



## ShaneW (4/8/15)

method1 said:


> I'm keen to try 3mg, got the butterbeer steeping away here, smells better already after an hour or two in the USC.



Awesome, I'm Vaping the butter beer today with a touch of ACB and loving it. The root beer has started to shine through with the steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (4/8/15)

curiosity got the better of me and I just tried a few drops - pretty nice! Now I'm more interested in the other white labels

Reactions: Like 1


----------

